# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам раритетные сборные модели самолётов из пластика и дерева

## Денис 2014

Всё не начатое, ни одна деталь не склеена, модели хранились десятилетиями.

1) ×××××ПРОДАНО×××××Пионир Мадлкрафт Ко. Модель 1941-43 г , США, дерево + картон  Истребитель Vought-SIKORASKY Сorsair 1/67       2100 руб. 
2) Нитто Боинг 747 1/200 ДЖАЛ    1970 г, Япония                    3000 руб.
3) Кога Боинг 747 1/150 ДЖАЛ     1969 г, Япония   без стекла (вместо него вложен целлулоид и шаблон)               2200 руб.
4)××××××ПРОДАНО×××××××Линд  берг 6 моделей авиалайнеров 1959-64 г, США            10000 руб.     Разномасштабные, около двухсотого масштаба. Полная серия. Ту-104, Боинг 707, Каравелла, Комета, ДиСи-8, Конвэр 880.
5) Хасегава Боинг 747 1/200 ДЖАЛ  1994-96 г, Япония           1500 руб.
6)ЗВЕЗДА (г.Лобня) П-39Н Аэракобра 1:72 250 руб.
Предоплата (почтовый перевод, Золотая Корона), территориально Ростовская oбласть, Россия.
Пересылка по почте за счёт покупателя (рассчитывается индивидуально, после взвешивания посылки на почте). Обычно рублей 200.
Обращаться в ЛС, или на почту


fomenko.denis.petrovich@mail.ru

----------

